# My soap smells like rubbing alcohol!



## Bronwyn Cole (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi everyone! So, I'm brand new, and have been making melt and pour for about 2 weeks now. I've made a TON of soap, but I keep running into a problem with my soaps colored with mica or activated charcoal. I'm suspending the mica or charcoal in a small amount of rubbing alcohol so it won't clump. When I noticed the smell in my finished soaps, I started using less alcohol, however, my soaps still have that smell when they're done. I've found that leaving them out for awhile helps the smell evaporate, but then when I package the soaps in my resealable zip plastic bags and leave them for awhile, the smell is back when opening the bag. This is going to be bad for business if the first thing someone smells when they open the bag and sniff is rubbing alcohol!


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Nov 27, 2019)

I have made MP for several years. I have not had this issue.
I use 99% rubbing alcohol, about 1 teaspoon to make the mica slurry.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 30, 2019)

I have made a lot of melt and pour and never had that issue.  How much FO are you using?  I have soaked embeds in rubbing alcohol and never had an issue with the smell lingering.


----------



## tas.ali.05 (Feb 10, 2020)

My melt and pour soap, goat milk and shea butter, has a distinct smell which can be felt after bath, is it normal or my base is not good enough. I have used required EOs, yet no respite. Please help!!!


----------



## jesselaflex2000 (Feb 20, 2020)

I never had any issues with the smell of rubbing alcohol


----------



## lyschelw (Mar 10, 2020)

I am also wondering if it is the scent.  Does it happen with different scents?


----------



## Odile (Dec 5, 2020)

I do have the same problem with my oats soap.


----------



## Kandacee (Dec 5, 2020)

I had the same problem, but when I used the right alcohol to spray with it went away 
Also, certain fragrances maybe smells like alcohol.


----------

